# Rinbō Hengoku



## Big Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

... What the fuck just happened.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2013)

Gravitational bitchslap ?


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

Out of nowhere rinnegan stuff.


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

New Rinnegan dojutsu power))))
seems like he can hit things by looking at them?
im not sure.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

I thought it was either that or he somehow teleported or something... i dunno actually.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 17, 2013)

Looked similar to ST.


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

Bob Frankfurter said:


> I thought it was either that or he somehow teleported or something... i dunno actually.



teleported the strikes?
it seemed to hit them out of nowhere.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

vered said:


> teleported the strikes?
> it seemed to hit them out of nowhere.



Oh sorry i meant like Madara himself teleported around.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Dec 17, 2013)

Rinnegan solos 9 Bijuus.

Yeah, official now.


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

Bob Frankfurter said:


> Oh sorry i meant like Madara himself teleported around.



hmm i doubt that as it seems he stayed in place,unless he can teleport a part of himself somehow.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 17, 2013)

Strange Jutsu...but it's quite strong if he can hit the bijuus like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks at things and bitchslaps them with the invisible force of a Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 17, 2013)

All it looked like was a stronger Shinra Tensei to me


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

vered said:


> hmm i doubt that as it seems he stayed in place,unless he can teleport a part of himself somehow.



Yeah i guess.

Hopefully it will be explained or something.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Dec 17, 2013)

It's a Shinra Tensei that focuses on a certain point or target, similiar like Amaterasu. Or you could say it's a telepathic bitchslap.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow... wow


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 17, 2013)

Bitch slap no jutsu!


----------



## Jad (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like a re-used jutsu, packaged with a different name. Kishi is not creative........


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

I forgot about Shinra Tensei...

It could be a variant of that i guess.


----------



## falconzx (Dec 17, 2013)

Something like Shinra Tensei perhaps


----------



## auem (Dec 17, 2013)

first we need to know what it means...


----------



## IDontHateYou (Dec 17, 2013)

Seemed like a sort of shinra tensei


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Dec 17, 2013)

Shinra Bitchisurappusei.


----------



## Kiyumi (Dec 17, 2013)

I really had to laugh at that name.


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

auem said:


> first we need to know what it means...



yea,im sure it has a meaning.
Takl will help us with that.
Kishi dedicated the title of the chapter to this dojutsu power.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

Takl come help plz.

It was a really random name i have to say.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty sure it's Rinbo, but I could be wrong. I don't know why it would have a half-English name when no other jutsu do that I am aware of.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Dec 17, 2013)

I feel like this jutsu is more than it appears. Perhaps it did something significant that we don't know about yet.


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure it's Rimbo, but I could be wrong. I don't know why it would have a half-English name when no other jutsu do that I am aware of.



does Rimbo have any meaning in japanese?


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

I guess it would make more sense if it wasn't limbo... i dunno japanese so i won't go further.


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 17, 2013)

Limbo Hengoku most likely teleported/transported some kind of chakra receiver or chakra beacon onto the bijuu's necks in order to prepare them to be sucked into Gedo mazou which is why the bijuu seemingly all get hit on the head which is the same place the soul dragons target immediately after.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> Bitch slap no jutsu!






More srsly: how the hell can Madara know so much about rinnegan? How can he know more jutsu than Nagato who grew up with it?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 17, 2013)

vered said:


> does Rimbo have any meaning in japanese?



Rinbo*

Not that I am aware of.

I just know that Rs are commonly mistranslated as Ls, and that Japanese doesn't have the characters to write an M before another consonant that I have ever seen. Only an N, but again, it gets translated as an M sometimes.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 17, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> More srsly: how the hell can Madara know so much about rinnegan? How can he know more jutsu than Nagato who grew up with it?



Madara


----------



## rac585 (Dec 17, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> All it looked like was a stronger Shinra Tensei to me



i agree. long range targeted version of shinra tensei.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 17, 2013)

The mysterious black metal rods magic


----------



## Marsala (Dec 17, 2013)

Just some generic "hit something REALLY HARD from a great distance" jutsu, maybe?

Like Cyclops's beam, it throws punches from the punch dimension.


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

by the title the name actually goes as
 Rinbo-Hengoku.
the word Rin at the starts probably alludes to Samsara/or spiral.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 17, 2013)

Jad said:


> Looks like a re-used jutsu, packaged with a different name. Kishi is not creative........



Yeah.

Probably something like a ST punch.



vered said:


> by the title the name actually goes as
> Rinbo-Hengoku.
> the word Rin at the starts probably alludes to Samsara/or spiral.



Actually my translator confirmed it to be : Rimjob Songoku


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 17, 2013)

With a very quick google translate, Hengoku is japanese for limbo (state between heaven and hell/underworld/sheol).

So it's not Rinbo:Hengoku, it's Rinbo/Hengoku.

One is the Romanji, the other is the nihongo. Same word.


Now, as to what it is, as others have said, It's probably an auto-target telekinesis.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 17, 2013)

Lambo Hengoku.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Dec 17, 2013)

Rinbo Hengaku will be to Shinra Tensei what Amaterasu is to Enton.

Uchihas and Nagato, have special chakras in them that grant them powers. That same chakra changes the look of their eye in different shapes. They can also use that special chakra like any other ninja using his hands or body, but they can also gather that chakra into their eyes and use those special powers like a doujutsu.

That way Sasuke can create a Enton fire sword using his hands, Obito can make his body parts "intangible" and Nagato/Madara could control gravity. But they can also gather their special chakras in their eyes and use Amaterasu making the fire appear where he looks, make things he is looking, go or enter his dimension, or create a gravity repulsion slap where he is looking at.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 17, 2013)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Also, this is unique as it is the first Rin'negan Doujutsu to actually emanate from the eyes.
> 
> Heretic (Uses HAND SEALS FOR EACH ONE)
> Deva (Uses hands)
> ...



Maybe this is because Nagato was of actual Senju lineage, and Senju/Uzumaki fights with body powers. 

Maybe now we will see how Uchiha will use Rinnegan for actual EYES' jutsus.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 17, 2013)

pretty boring jutsu :|


----------



## rac585 (Dec 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> Bitch slap no jutsu!



wow pls shop maddy and bijuu faces on this. :33


----------



## falconzx (Dec 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> Bitch slap no jutsu!



Photoshop pls                .


----------



## Marsala (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe the Rinnegan doesn't automatically give you specific jutsu like the Mangekyou Sharingan except for a link to Gedou Mazou. You need to create or learn your own jutsu that make use of it.


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Also, this is unique as it is the first Rin'negan Doujutsu to actually emanate from the eyes.
> 
> Heretic (Uses HAND SEALS FOR EACH ONE)
> Deva (Uses hands)
> ...



yea its the first time we see a power emanating directly from the Rinnegan eye.this telekenesis power may or may not derive from the Deva realm.there are 3 options as to the nature of this power:
1.telekinesis
2.concentrated gravity strike(a concentrated shinra tensei attack)
3.teleportation


----------



## xEienEMS (Dec 17, 2013)

Funny how Madara can tank 9 bijuu with only 1 rinnegan eye while yahiko couldnt even scratch 6 tailed version of half of the kyuubi chakra,with 2 damn eyes.


----------



## GoldenMic (Dec 17, 2013)

Could someone make a picture of Madara dancing limbo? 
I just can't get the picture out of my head...


----------



## Faustus (Dec 17, 2013)

xEienEMS said:


> yahiko couldnt even scratch 6 tailed version of half of the kyuubi chakra,with 2 damn eyes.



They were fake, bro


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

xEienEMS said:


> Funny how Madara can tank 9 bijuu with only 1 rinnegan eye while yahiko couldnt even scratch 6 tailed version of half of the kyuubi chakra,with 2 damn eyes.



Yahiko body which was controlled by Nagato only used 1 Rinnegan realm powers: Deva realm-Shinra tensei /Bansho tennin/Chibaku tensei.
Its clear now that Nagato never used the eye to its full potential.
even Obito never used his right eye in this battle,not even once.(not including the final Rinne tensei to revive Madara).
perhaps Madara will finally show and explain the Rinnegan true powers and its mechanics. Something we've waited to see since 2007.


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 17, 2013)

Ah yes Patrick knows of this Jutsu.

[YOUTUBE]Kd_tqUJZGAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2013)

Cool jutsu it's powerful


----------



## SaiST (Dec 17, 2013)

Hoping this is one of his Mangekyou Sharingan's powers, as opposed to the Rinnegan's.


----------



## Danzio (Dec 17, 2013)

Shinra Tensei 2.0


----------



## Klue (Dec 17, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Hoping this is one of his Mangekyou Sharingan's powers, as opposed to the Rinnegan's.



Too shitty to be a Mangekyou ability.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 17, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Hoping this is one of his Mangekyou Sharingan's powers, as opposed to the Rinnegan's.



I actually initially thought this because an eye-based Rinnegan jutsu hasn't been seen before, but if it was really a Sharingan jutsu then he should have used it at VotE.

Master Bitchslap jutsu would have come in handy against Hashirama's Bitchslap Machine jutsu.


----------



## auem (Dec 17, 2013)

rin also means 'scale' in Japanese..no..?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 17, 2013)

the question Madara asks before handing out a TK bitchslap:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​






vered said:


> does Rimbo have any meaning in japanese?


"wheel treasure" 



Dragon Fawkes said:


> More srsly: how the hell can Madara know so much about rinnegan? How can he know more jutsu than Nagato who grew up with it?


Uchiha tablet and digging through his bloodline's history


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 17, 2013)

it could be a deva path power or a gedo path power. 



ueharakk said:


> Limbo Hengoku most likely teleported/transported some kind of chakra receiver or chakra beacon onto the bijuu's necks in order to prepare them to be sucked into Gedo mazou which is why the bijuu seemingly all get hit on the head which is the same place the soul dragons target immediately after.


this is quite reasonable actually.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Too shitty to be a Mangekyou ability.




Anyways, I know it's unlikely, seeing as how he spoke of the _"*Rinnegan*'s full power"_ before using it, and it's name being all Buddhist inspired(though, if I remember correctly, Kamui leans towards Buddhist mythology as well).

I'm just annoyed that Kishimoto won't let Madara settle this old forum debate of mine.


----------



## Tahj Sarutobi (Dec 17, 2013)

I theorised that it is a deva path tech:


----------



## ANBUONE (Dec 17, 2013)

My guess ithe power scale of Pains almight push, just more focued


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 17, 2013)

seems to be the same force push nagato uses...except you can be more selective about it. i think


----------



## Turrin (Dec 17, 2013)

Madara seemed to use it before putting the chains on the Bijuu, so maybe its a Rinnegan Dojutsu that causes the Black Rods to appear where ever the user is gazing and the bijuu were blown back by the force of the black rods being magically blown into there bodies by the Dojutsu. Which is why Madara than was able to leash the Bijuu after that attack.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2013)

One of the most visually unimpressive things Kishimoto has drawn, pages of bijuu being tossed back with a random "impact points" in each panel.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 17, 2013)

all i know is they just got laid the fuck out


----------



## Klue (Dec 17, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Madara seemed to use it before putting the chains on the Bijuu, so maybe its a Rinnegan Dojutsu that causes the Black Rods to appear where ever the user is gazing and the bijuu were blown back by the force of the black rods being magically blown into there bodies by the Dojutsu. Which is why Madara than was able to leash the Bijuu after that attack.



The chains appeared directly from the Gedo Mazou itself. And it appears that the cursed chains were merged with the Spiritual Dragon Sealing Technique.


----------



## takL (Dec 17, 2013)

hengoku if 辺獄, also means limbo.
so Limbo Limbo!
[YOUTUBE]6BTjG-dhf5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 17, 2013)

takL said:


> hengoku if 辺獄, also means limbo.
> so Limbo Limbo!


Yes, but what does it mean? We are all very confused right now.


----------



## takL (Dec 17, 2013)

'hengoku' with kanji 辺獄 is a translated word for a christian term, limbo. i must wait for the raw tho.


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

takL said:


> hengoku if 辺獄, also means limbo.
> so Limbo Limbo!
> [YOUTUBE]6BTjG-dhf5s[/YOUTUBE]



perhaps it will make more sense once you get to see the raw.
or perhaps MS will put their translation up.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 17, 2013)

takL said:


> 'hengoku' with kanji 辺獄 is a translated word for a christian term, limbo. i must wait for the raw tho.


So like a kind of void or connection?


----------



## takL (Dec 17, 2013)

vered said:


> or perhaps MS will put their translation up.



MS speaks jp as good as panda does tho. i hope they leave the kanji as is.



klad said:


> So like a kind of void or connection?



?


----------



## gaiver (Dec 17, 2013)

reminds me of kakashi's underneath the underneath. so this would be like, between the between


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 17, 2013)

As I said before, it is a direct transliteration. Its not being said twice, but once.

Like when subs say KAITEN(rotation)


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 17, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> the question Madara asks before handing out a TK bitchslap:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wen they saw that shit, i think i overheard the bijuu talking about medicare benefit plan


----------



## TobiSamoht (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone else think that he just reversed what the bijuus did to him, back at them? That was the first thing that came to mind when I read this.


----------



## Tahj Sarutobi (Dec 17, 2013)

TobiSamoht said:


> Does anyone else think that he just reversed what the bijuus did to him, back at them? That was the first thing that came to mind when I read this.



I don't think so otherwise it would have been Kyuubi crushed into the ground and not Sanbi.


----------



## Dominus (Dec 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Reminded me of Cooler's attack at 3:40_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUlhSOySrRc[/YOUTUBE]






dark messiah verdandi said:


> Also, this is unique as it is the first Rin'negan Doujutsu to actually emanate from the eyes.
> 
> Heretic (Uses HAND SEALS FOR EACH ONE)
> Deva (Uses hands)
> ...



This technique is most likely one of the abilities the Deva Path grants. You don't need hands for it.


----------



## Ezekial (Dec 17, 2013)

*Madara just one shotted all 9 Bijuu...*

...That is all.


----------



## jacamo (Dec 17, 2013)

Madara OHKO'd all 9 bijuu for crying out loud!!! 

its a jumping the shark moment if i ever saw one


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Too shitty to be a Mangekyou ability.



More like too straight forward.

Amaterasu sets it's victims on fire.
Kamui transports it's victims to another dimension

And 

Rinbo Hengoku.........knocks it's victims off their feet? 
Clearly is not HAX enough to be a Mangekyou ability, but it's AOE potential more than make up for it.

Definitely a Rinnegan technique, no doubt.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 17, 2013)

I honestly don't give a crap what Rinbo Hengoku was. Is Kishi seriously introducing more new secret techniques at this point of the story.


----------



## auem (Dec 18, 2013)

man..what a difficult word Kishi using(going by Wiki)...only if he was this much thoughtful with some of his plots....


----------



## King BOo (Dec 18, 2013)

Probably cuz Rinnegan is the sage of six paths eye it's used to control/weaken the bijuu they were his creations after all


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> More like too straight forward.
> 
> Amaterasu sets it's victims on fire.
> Kamui transports it's victims to another dimension
> ...



It repelled Nine Bijuu at once, only Itachi's initial Susano'o and higher forms can block that.


----------



## lathia (Dec 18, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Anyways, I know it's unlikely, seeing as how he spoke of the _"*Rinnegan*'s full power"_ before using it, and it's name being all Buddhist inspired(though, if I remember correctly, Kamui leans towards Buddhist mythology as well).
> 
> I'm just annoyed that Kishimoto won't let Madara settle this old forum debate of mine.



What debate? The Sharingan is clearly inferior to the Rinnegan.


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 18, 2013)

lathia said:


> What debate? The Sharingan is clearly inferior to the Rinnegan.



Umm, the debate he's talking about is whether or not all Uchiha's receive Tsukuyomi/Amaterasu/Susano'o as their MS jutsus or not.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 18, 2013)

The Jutsu seems to be like Amaterasu as it focuses on a particular point, and have the properties of ST



ueharakk said:


> Limbo Hengoku most likely teleported/transported some kind of chakra receiver or chakra beacon onto the bijuu's necks in order to prepare them to be sucked into Gedo mazou which is why the bijuu seemingly all get hit on the head which is the same place the soul dragons target immediately after.



We did not see any black rods and why would they fly back a great distance if it was simply putting rods in their necks.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 18, 2013)

Deva Path aka AL should have been final villain


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2013)

im not sure if he really refers to the limbo jutsu as the full power rinnegan one in the raw. 
i have to see the text myself.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally the PIS is off and Madara uses a Shinra Tensei variant.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 18, 2013)

Klue said:


> It repelled Nine Bijuu at once, only Itachi's initial Susano'o and higher forms can block that.



And shenrai tensei repelled multiple "BIJUU SIZED" summons at once, however the jutsu has never been lethal to any NOTABLE person on panel.

Base Bee, KCM Naruto, Deva path, and SM Naruto all ended up tanking the jutsu at some point, at some point. 

The jutsu clearly has more AOE potential than any other dojutsu, but the damage in which delivers, blunt force trauma, which isn't continuous like Amaterasu or "AS FATAL" like Kamui.

I think you are taking being less HAX as a negative, when history has dictated  otherwise.(Just look at how much shit supporters of Amaterasu have to go through for "failing to kill")(Just look how often Kamui is allowed to be incorporated, in it's most optimal usage, offensively)

Unless the jutsu is a one hit wounder. It's going quickly surpass Kamui in offensive success, and Amaterasu in respect(not hard to do that now).

And if the jutsu is a one hit wounder it joins the rank of Tsukuyomi, which was never de-hyped as it was only countered by Sasuke(arguably), who was supposed to counter it.(Therefore it dominates in the battle dome against those, as you state doesn't have Itachi's.............)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 18, 2013)

The Rinnegan just showed us again why it>all Doujutsu. 



IpHr0z3nI said:


> however the jutsu has never been lethal to any NOTABLE person on panel.



Reminds me of Amaterasu.


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2013)

till i see the raw [YOUTUBE]em9a9J1DLlM[/YOUTUBE]

maddy  is the great dancer.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> And shenrai tensei repelled multiple "BIJUU SIZED" summons at once, however the jutsu has never been lethal to any NOTABLE person on panel.
> 
> Base Bee, KCM Naruto, Deva path, and SM Naruto all ended up tanking the jutsu at some point, at some point.
> 
> ...



I think my definition of Hax differs from your own. The characteristics I look for:


Casting: How quickly a technique can be invoked - level of difficulty per use.
Output: Spammable, to a degree or remains active for a respectable length in time.
Counter Effort: Level of difficulty needed to properly defend an assault (or repeating) attempt(s).
Attack/Defend: self explanatory. 

Both ocular versions of Kamui are haxed. Amaterasu, haxed. Susanoo, is haxed. Tsukyomi and Kotoamatsukami, are haxxed. Six Paths of Pain, is haxxed. Shinra Tensei is haxed. 

Rinbō Hengoku, also haxxed.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 18, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Finally the PIS is off and Madara uses a Shinra Tensei variant.


PIS is still on madara unfortunately no way are we going to witness 100% of madaras capabilities he would solo too fast


----------



## Yukiteru (Dec 19, 2013)

*659 Madara Gravity Tech = 7'th Path?*

what do you think?

nagato is a rookie compared to madara so i doubt he can use 7th path hes capped to 6. 

Discuss.


----------



## Katou (Dec 19, 2013)

Why do think it's called _6th_ paths of pain


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Dec 19, 2013)

I think it's a new Deva Path jutsu, not a new path.

Deva Path has been shown to already be able to control gravity with Shinra Tensei, Chibaku Tensei and Bansho Ten'in. Rinbo Hengoku is likely just another gravity manipulation jutsu of the Deva Path


----------



## Katou (Dec 19, 2013)

^ The one who controls gravity was _Tendo Pain_

_Deva_ was the one doing Rebirth and Resurrection


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Dec 19, 2013)

^
Tendo and Deva Path are one and the same, I believe.

Anyway, Gedo or Outer Path was already the 7th path and it is also the path that can use Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Dec 19, 2013)

It translates to 'Rape no Jutsu.'


----------



## Yukiteru (Dec 19, 2013)

u guys are wrong 

rimbo hengoku translates to between heaven and earth

its a new path, its so obvious lol


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Dec 19, 2013)

looks like Fairy Tail's gildarts' crashing magic to me. If he look at something, then boom.


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok　its Rinbo hengoku in katakana and hiragana. 
with kanji 輪墓=circle/ring  grave/s (something like stonehenge? surely its not Rins grave.) 辺獄=limbo

in jp limboリンボ and　this rinbo リンボ sound same so its still limbo limbo!


----------



## auem (Dec 19, 2013)

takL said:


> Ok　its Rinbo hengoku in katakana and hiragana.
> with kanji 輪墓=circle/ring  grave/s (something like stonehenge? surely its not Rins grave.) 辺獄=limbo
> 
> in jp limboリンボ and　this rinbo リンボ sound same so its still limbo limbo!



so what meaning we have to assume..


----------



## Klue (Dec 19, 2013)

Yukiteru said:


> what do you think?
> 
> nagato is a rookie compared to madara so i doubt he can use 7th path hes capped to 6.
> 
> Discuss.



The 7th Path/Pain is the Outer Path, the one whom controls the Six Paths. Rinbō Hengoku is a Deva Realm power, Outer Path power, a path associated with another ladder of power, or something completely unrelated to the Path concept.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2013)

takL said:


> Ok　its Rinbo hengoku in katakana and hiragana.
> with kanji 輪墓=circle/ring  grave/s (something like stonehenge? surely its not Rins grave.) 辺獄=limbo
> 
> in jp limboリンボ and　this rinbo リンボ sound same so its still limbo limbo!



So you're telling me the will of Rin is REAL? That's why Obito was so determined to win?
Will of Rin >Will of fire confirmed.


----------



## Shakar (Dec 19, 2013)

I wish I could find the Wiki article, but in Buddhism the paths to enlightment are *ten*. The first six are the Realms of Desire, which are the same ones Kishi used for the Rinnegan. Then then there are 4 more, the fourth/tenth final one being *Buddhahood*.

That might give you some food for thought.


----------



## Klue (Dec 19, 2013)

Shakar said:


> I wish I could find the Wiki article, but in Buddhism the paths to enlightment are *ten*. The first six are the Realms of Desire, which are the same ones Kishi used for the Rinnegan. Then then there are 4 more, the fourth/tenth final one being *Buddhahood*.
> 
> That might give you some food for thought.



There exist many theories claiming the Rinnegan will exhibit the four higher paths/realms and/or others beyond/below that.

Here is a good link:


----------



## 1Person (Dec 19, 2013)

rinbo is a deva path technique but kishi clearly didnt want readers to know details on how it works. He gave the chapter the jutsu name so its supposed to be really important/powerful. 
He had characters in the chapter question what happened but didn't explain it so it seems like he expects us not to understand it.Whatever it is, it will be explained later and probably has more impact than what was shown.


the 4 buddhist paths would make a lot of sense and would explain why hashirama's dna and senjutsu are so important to madara.
-So Rinnegan eyes might grant users 6 abilities while bringing 4 additional techniques to the body of whoever awakens.
-Hashirama has used a lot of techniques rooted in budhism and may suppliment madara's rinnegan techniques. 
 -it would also explain why living madara is so much stronger than his edo form since he now has a true body and eyes.


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2013)

shira tense but through the eyes.

is it really that hard to get?


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2013)

i aint sure if rinbo limbo is in any path.


			
				 from the raw said:
			
		

> Maddy: seems like the left eye is taking a bit more time (to arrive here).
> W-zetsu: So it would seem. it seems to take (you) a while at here as well tho.
> Maddy: dont mix up me with a brad who took ages to bring back a pet(/pets).
> 
> ...






klad said:


> So you're telling me the will of Rin is REAL? That's why Obito was so determined to win?
> Will of Rin >Will of fire confirmed.



haha naa...



auem said:


> so what meaning we have to assume..


[YOUTUBE]mbyzgeee2mg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vered (Dec 19, 2013)

takL said:


> i aint sure if rinbo limbo is in any path.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont understand the name incorporates "circle grave"s in it and limbo afterwards?


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2013)

vered said:


> i dont understand the name incorporates "circle grave"s in it and limbo afterwards?



tough to explain but there are katakana printed above the kanji (Chinese characters) to show how the kanji should be pronounced.
the kanji 輪墓　means 'the ring of graves/circle grave' and the katakana リンボreads as 'rinbo'.

and the eng(?) word limbo is リンボ　in katakana same as this rinbo リンボ.

kinda like calling the Sahara 'the sahara desert'.


----------



## Shakar (Dec 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> There exist many theories claiming the Rinnegan will exhibit the four higher paths/realms and/or others beyond/below that.
> 
> Here is a good link:


Yes, that's what I was talking about!



> Ten Stages From Hell to Buddhahood
> There are nine states from Hell to Bodhisattva (Bosatsu). The highest level, the tenth level, is Buddhahood. *After the six lower states come the four highest states, the ?Four Noble Worlds.? These final four stages can only be achieved through deliberate effort -- in contrast, our movement in the six lower states is passive and blinded by false understanding.* The Four Noble Worlds are:
> 
> Learning -- seeks truth from teachings or experiences of others
> ...


Very interesting. Since Madara is back with his Rinnegan, given his experience and knowledge we might see what a Sage (=Buddha) can really do.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 19, 2013)

So bascially we might have three other rinnegan powers not bad.


----------



## vered (Dec 20, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> So bascially we might have three other rinnegan powers not bad.



4(4 higher paths), assuming this "Limbo" jutsu is not Deva related but a new path dojutsu related power.


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2013)

btw its not Rinbō　but just rinbo(with a short o)


----------



## rafflesbr (Dec 20, 2013)

Rinbou Hengoku must be a Deva's Realm Techinique.
However, unlike other Rinnegan's jutsus, this in particular, act like Amaterasu and Kamui, creating the Ninjutsu where the Rinnegan is looking.
It seens to me that Madara created a gravitational's explosion from de center, where the Bijuus were, only by looking to that point.
And this image prove that the attack came from a commom point.
[sp][/sp]
And based on the name of the jutsu, Rinbo Hengoku must be a horizontal circular gravitational's explosion, like a "Wheel", that repels everything around.


----------



## auem (Dec 20, 2013)

takL said:


> .....[YOUTUBE]mbyzgeee2mg[/YOUTUBE]


no no..it shouldn't be that difficult....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 20, 2013)

rafflesbr said:


> Rinbou Hengoku must be a Deva's Realm Techinique.
> However, unlike other Rinnegan's jutsus, this in particular, act like Amaterasu and Kamui, creating the Ninjutsu where the Rinnegan is looking.
> It seens to me that Madara created a gravitational's explosion from de center, where the Bijuus were, only by looking to that point.
> And this image prove that the attack came from a commom point.
> ...


LOL, after 300 chapters Rinnegan finally used something that has something to do with sight.

Took kishi 6 years to realize this.


----------



## Klue (Dec 20, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> LOL, after 300 chapters Rinnegan finally used something that has something to do with sight.
> 
> Took kishi 6 years to realize this.



Shared vision.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 20, 2013)

you would think that a chapter named rinbo hengoku would give said jutsu more exposure. but it was barely featured in the chapter at all, with no explanation whatsoever.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 20, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> you would think that a chapter named rinbo hengoku would give said jutsu more exposure. but it was barely featured in the chapter at all, with no explanation whatsoever.


That's because Sharingan > Rinnegan bruh


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2013)

rafflesbr said:


> Rinbou Hengoku must be a Deva's Realm Techinique.
> However, unlike other Rinnegan's jutsus, this in particular, act like Amaterasu and Kamui, creating the Ninjutsu where the Rinnegan is looking.
> It seens to me that Madara created a gravitational's explosion from de center, where the Bijuus were, only by looking to that point.
> And this image prove that the attack came from a commom point.
> ...



....yeah pretty much this lol.


----------



## Klue (Dec 21, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> That's because Sharingan > Rinnegan bruh



(Power of a single Rinnegan) > (The total power of all Sharingan, MS, EMS in history) - (Uchiha Itachi's base Sharingan)


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> you would think that a chapter named rinbo hengoku would give said jutsu more exposure. but it was barely featured in the chapter at all, with no explanation whatsoever.


It's not the first time it happens.

For example: "Chibaku Tensei" or "Izanagi", IIRC.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2013)

Like many I also thought it was a sort of gravitational (or psychic) "bitchslap".

There's a chance it is his right eye MS jutsu. But it is a moot point considering he just has one eye so far.


----------

